# Deca Vs NPP



## jiorio95 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had some great insights from members on my past couple of threads/questions.  Was wondering on the topic of NPP vs Deca.  From what I've read in the book I have, NPP is the same as Deca except it hits the blood within a week, compared to 3 weeks for Deca.  In that scenario, why not run NPP for 8-12 weeks instead or running deca for 8-12 weeks? 

Is the ration of test:deca the same as test:npp?  I've never tried either and was leaning to supplementing my TRT dose of test ethan with NPP or Deca.

Thanks!


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 19, 2016)

NPP you have to pin more often eod.  Deca is twice a week, it's up to the user.  If you're on TRT at a low dose then you could run most aas, however some need to have a higher test base.  I'm sure others will chime in shortly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2016)

I pin npp 2x per week. Deca is a very long Ester so once weekly is fine. 

Npp will take about 6 weeks for you to be going full steam ahead.  8 to 10 for deca. 

Npp will have a higher injection volume as it's typically dosed at 100 to 150mg. Deca is normally 250 to 300. 

A great 10 to 12 week bulk would be 
Week 1 thru 12
Test 750
Npp 450
Hcg 250iu 2x weekly

Week 8 thru 12
Dbol 25 to 50mg 

Aromasin as needed. 

Pct 
4 to 6 weeKS of Clomid at 50mg and nolva at 40mg.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you're trying to slot either NPP or Deca into a cycle, then it makes sense to me to match up the esters to what other compound you are taking...

No point putting yourself through more injections than you have to...

If I'm going short, I'd choose Test Prop, NPP and Mast Prop - or if I fancy a decent length blast - I opt for Test E, Deca and Mast E  - orals are added according to my goals.

Doing it this way means you can pin the compounds together - thus cutting down on the total amount of pins per cycle.

Don't have any concerns over estrogen spikes - just keep on top of your AI dosing and bloat isn't an issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2016)

bigben66 said:


> If you're trying to slot either NPP or Deca into a cycle, then it makes sense to me to match up the esters to what other compound you are taking...
> 
> No point putting yourself through more injections than you have to...
> 
> ...



Matching esters is a thing? I thought it was just a neurotic habit or ocd.  Never seemed to matter to me.

Maybe it's just because I think stable levels on blast are overrated. Except tren. Definitely keep stable on tren or shit gets weird yo.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Matching esters is a thing? I thought it was just a neurotic habit or ocd.  Never seemed to matter to me.
> 
> Maybe it's just because I think stable levels on blast are overrated. Except tren. Definitely keep stable on tren or shit gets weird yo.



I'll be pinning tren once a week this peaking cycle. Going for dem gainz brahhhh


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'll be pinning tren once a week this peaking cycle. Going for dem gainz brahhhh


Tren base??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Tren base??



Tren enanthate.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Tren enanthate.



I'm jus sayin... If you want peak plasma levels...

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/7006-Deca-vs-NPP


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm jus sayin... If you want peak plasma levels...



I don't have tren base, only tren e. I'm sure I could use a strong base to hydrolyze the ester or do a transesterification process but would rather not try that experiment so close to a meet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't have tren base, only tren e. I'm sure I could use a strong base to hydrolyze the ester or do a transesterification process but would rather not try that experiment so close to a meet.


I've heard of people running ed before bed. Seems like that would be horrid night sweats though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2016)

when I do nandrolone cycles I like to use both npp and deca together.It will kick in faster this way and u just taper off the npp..You can also do this in reverse so u can get onto pct quicker..Same Idea as finishing off test cyp cycles with prop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Matching esters is a thing? I thought it was just a neurotic habit or ocd.  Never seemed to matter to me.
> 
> Maybe it's just because I think stable levels on blast are overrated. Except tren. Definitely keep stable on tren or shit gets weird yo.



It doesnt matter as long as your pinning time is accurate .


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2016)

Here are a couple more threads on that score of it.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19806-Deca-Vs-NPP?highlight=deca

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19731-DECA-and-NPP-shutdown!?highlight=deca+shutdown



Bro Bundy said:


> It doesnt matter as long as your pinning time is accurate .



I agree but you are shaking up a hornet nest by saying it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It doesnt matter as long as your pinning time is accurate .


Just to clarify are you saying within seconds of the day, because if you are Ziggy just made you his best friend, and you will now refer to him as nighthawk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Here are a couple more threads on that score of it.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19806-Deca-Vs-NPP?highlight=deca
> 
> ...



I have a big fly swatter


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone who pins deca more then 1x a week is a fool...just putting that out there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Just to clarify are you saying within seconds of the day, because if you are Ziggy just made you his best friend, and you will now refer to him as nighthawk.



u can pin esters mwf..when u pin them is up to you..I like to pin my quad while taking a shit.You kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Anyone who pins deca more then 1x a week is a fool...just putting that out there.



I agree but it also depends on what dose your taking mgs of gear and what other oils u wanna put in your barrel.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Anyone who pins deca more then 1x a week is a fool...just putting that out there.



I'm a fool, but 2.5ml twice a week is enough for me. That's only because I'm already nearly maxing out the 3ml syringe twice a week so splitting everything 50/50 worked better.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 19, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm a fool, but 2.5ml twice a week is enough for me. That's only because I'm already nearly maxing out the 3ml syringe twice a week so splitting everything 50/50 worked better.



How much fukking deca are you running?


----------



## bronco (Jan 19, 2016)

jiorio95 said:


> I've had some great insights from members on my past couple of threads/questions.  Was wondering on the topic of NPP vs Deca.  From what I've read in the book I have, NPP is the same as Deca except it hits the blood within a week, compared to 3 weeks for Deca.  In that scenario, why not run NPP for 8-12 weeks instead or running deca for 8-12 weeks?
> 
> Is the ration of test:deca the same as test:npp?  I've never tried either and was leaning to supplementing my TRT dose of test ethan with NPP or Deca.
> 
> Thanks!



For a 8 to 12 week blast you will get more or of the npp imo. You can pin it mwf with no problem


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How much fukking deca are you running?



600t/400d
equals 1.5ml test and 1ml deca twice a week.
Really mild cycle just equals 5ml of oil a week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 19, 2016)

I love nandy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2016)

overall how ever u decide to use nand its one awesome steroid


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 20, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> 600t/400d
> equals 1.5ml test and 1ml deca twice a week.
> Really mild cycle just equals 5ml of oil a week.



Nice. I thought you meant you were running 5cc of deca per week. 

Personally, I'd just run npp if I was going to pin 2x a week. thats just me though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> 600t/400d
> equals 1.5ml test and 1ml deca twice a week.
> Really mild cycle just equals 5ml of oil a week.



My last tren blast I was pinning 2 3cc barrels per week. Just did them both at the same time tho.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> My last tren blast I was pinning 2 3cc barrels per week. Just did them both at the same time tho.



Not gonna lie, my ass cheeks had to be broken in a little when I started with that much oil. I had been just pinning my quad with an ml of 250mg for the last 500mg test cycle. It felt like I could feel the oil filling the muscle, even though I know 3ml isn't that much volume you can feel it in fresh muscle. I had my wife do my left side the other night and she got in to some fresh meat, I had a little pip for a day or two.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I've heard of people running ed before bed. Seems like that would be horrid night sweats though.



I actually found that pinning Tren Ace straight before bed gave me far less night sweats and insomnia compared to early morning pins.
Don't ask me why!


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Matching esters is a thing? I thought it was just a neurotic habit or ocd.  Never seemed to matter to me.
> 
> Maybe it's just because I think stable levels on blast are overrated. Except tren. Definitely keep stable on tren or shit gets weird yo.



Matching esters isn't essential, even though I do have OCD!

I just like to cut down on pinning frequency wherever possible. Less pins usually equals less complications.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jan 21, 2016)

Esters don't mean shit if u know what ur working with. Pinning doesnt mean shit when youve been pinning for years straight.  Npp to avoid bloat....great for lean mass or cutting cycles. For full out bulk deca is best. But honestly whatever is laying around is what gets used.


----------

